# Good April Fools Scams



## devdev (1/4/14)

A funny one from Times live website:

"Right from the word go we warned Sanral to ensure that they had a highly secure Poephol.

http://www.timeslive.co.za/thetimes/2014/04/01/avoid-paying-e-tolls-by-travelling-at-113kmh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

Date checked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca (1/4/14)

Don't know if anyone knows the site www.OneDayOnly.co.za they sold some Erotic products last week. Today they have this on their site.

http://www.onedayonly.co.za/blog/2014/04/product-recall-je-joue-uma-lelo-lyla-2-vibrators/

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Frenzy (1/4/14)

Tornalca said:


> Don't know if anyone knows the site www.OneDayOnly.co.za they sold some Erotic products last week. Today they have this on their site.
> 
> http://www.onedayonly.co.za/blog/2014/04/product-recall-je-joue-uma-lelo-lyla-2-vibrators/


I saw this. Can imagine what the people were thinking haha.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

